# Minecraft youtubers



## ghostly gossip (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey,ghostly gossip here as making a new thread called minecraft youtubers. Here we can talk about all of the videos,Fanfiction,and more! I am willing to share tons of things with u!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey sounds clawsome I would love to join ;}


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Hey sounds clawsome I would love to join ;}


 Ok,but first,do u like minecraft, if u do,tell me your favorite mc tuber, mines is captain sparkelz, (I think he is so hot!


----------



## monsterhigh (Jan 17, 2014)

I love minecraft my fav mc tuber isn't really a tuber but he is in heels of videos and it's l forl eeee


----------



## monster girl (Jan 17, 2014)

ghostly gossip said:


> Ok,but first,do u like minecraft, if u do,tell me your favorite mc tuber, mines is captain sparkelz, (I think he is so hot!


 Sorry i had lost track of this thread i do love minecraft but i can't play it because i don't have a computer or an Xbox 360  . my fav MC youtuber is gamer chad also known as chad alan  . He is cute & nurdy at the same time XD.


----------

